# Need help w/ identification  Embossed Jen-Sal



## matt_2773 (Jan 13, 2010)

I came across this bottle and can not find any information about it anywhere.  The bottle is round, 6 inches from the bottom to the top of the lip and has Jen-Sal with a line going paralell underneath.  I found an old company that made veternary pharmaseuticals as well as other medications.  The company was called Jensen-Salsbery.  I have to believe this bottle is something that they produced, but I cant find anything.  If you could give me any help, dating info, what the bottle was used for, price estimates, anything you can offer would be appreciated.  Thank you, my personal email is matt_2773@hotmail.com  Thanks again


----------



## matt_2773 (Jan 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention.  The bottle is brown, has a flat top, looks at one point to probably have had a cork, and on the bottom are 2 offcentered circles.  In the middle of the circles is an embossed shape of a square with a 0 in the center of the square.  On the right and left of the square appears to be the number 8.  I took pictures, but they are too large to upload on this site unfortunately.  Thanks again


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 13, 2010)

> Jen-Sal


 
 Sounds like some sort of chemical reagent bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey matt_2773,

 Welcome to this place. Might your bottle look anything like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 from this prior discussion: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-84983/tm.htm

 Pictures are always a good thing to include. Shrink those rascals down and put em up.


----------



## matt_2773 (Jan 13, 2010)

Its the same company.  The Jen-sal is not circled though, just a line under it.  And the bottle is completely different.  I wish I could figure out how to resize the photos.  If someone will email me their email address I should be able to send the photos to them.  Thanks for trying.  That was really fast.


----------



## matt_2773 (Jan 13, 2010)

*RE: Need help w/ identification Pictures on link*

Ok, try this link.  I think the pictures of the bottle should be able to be viewed there.  Sorry about being a pain.  Im kind of new to this forum stuff, have to get used to how it works.  Heres the link  http://cid-9f7b35529df3db3e.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Unidentified%20bottle?nl=1&uc=9&isFromRichUpload=1  Keeping my fingers crossed.  I tried it, it should work.


----------



## epackage (Jan 13, 2010)

*RE: Need help w/ identification Pictures on link*

.....


----------



## epackage (Jan 13, 2010)

*RE: Need help w/ identification Pictures on link*

........


----------



## epackage (Jan 13, 2010)

*RE: Need help w/ identification Pictures on link*

.....


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 14, 2010)

*RE: Need help w/ identification Pictures on link*

Oops...


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 14, 2010)

*RE: Need help w/ identification Pictures on link*

Where was I, oh yeah...

 Evening Matt and Jim,

 Matt, the sixe of the base photos from your photosite are too large for me to bring over, too. Gotta be a way for you to decrease the size. I don't have the shinkarama capabilities sometimes... 

 Anyhow the O in the Box symbol is Owens Bottle Co. of Toledo: "OWENS................. Owens Bottle Company, Toledo, OH (1903-1929) and it's successor [after the merger with Illinois Glass Company], Owens-Illinois Glass Company (1929-to date). Mark is confirmed on a clear druggist bottle with date code of 1947. Sometimes just the "O" of "Owens" is enclosed within a square. I don't know when this mark was first used during the OBC years, so will have to go with "1903-1929" until further info is uncovered. I believe the mark was used up into the 1950s or '60s by Owens-Illinois, but have no definite info on ending date. See "O in a square... 

 O in a square..........Owens Bottle Company, Toledo OH (1903-1929), also Fairmont, WV; Clarksburg, WV, and other plant locations. Owens Bottle Co. merged with the Illinois Glass Company of Alton, IL in 1929 to form the Owens-Illinois Glass Company. (Julian Toulouse stated this mark was first used in 1911, but according to U.S. Patent & Trademark Office data, Owens claimed first use was not until 1919). See "OWENS". From here.

 I believe you can see the round valve mark from the Owens machine off centeredly surrounding the O in the Box. I think you are correct about the Veterinary origins.


----------

